# Incontinence



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

One of my does has become incontinent over the last few days. Whilst most of my mice pee on me occasionally, this one is peeing everywhere all of a sudden. The urine has less smell than usual, she is 11-12 months old and has never had a litter.

About three months ago she had an abscess on her face that was diagnosed by the vet and treated/cured with baytril. The slight sneeze she'd always had was cured at the same time (an earlier lower dose of baytril hadn't made any difference). She does have another small, soft lump on the same side as her previous abscess but nearer her shoulder which I've been keeping an eye on, it hasn't got any larger in the week that she's had it.

Is the incontinence most likely to be caused by a tumour pressing on her bladder that isn't visible to me, a urinary tract infection, kidney disease? I tried to make an appointment to see my favourite vet but he's not back until 4th April so I have to weigh up whether it's worth seeing another vet with not much small animal experience. She doesn't appear in any discomfort and is eating normally.

Any ideas?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Ann. Could just be a weakness of some sort of the bladder itself or the urethral tube. If the urine is nice and light/clear and not dark or looks to have blood in it, you could probably rule out the kidneys or uti. Usually with uti`s your less likely to pass water in large amounts, but rather `drip`.

Your vet would obviously be the best person to ask. It`s a shame they are away. I have a female vet I like to see aswell but she`s only part time so I only get to see her if she`s on that day.

That`s my stab in the dark anyway. If she`s eating and drinking and not looking as though she`s feeling anything, that`s good.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Would giving her cranberries help maybe? I know they're good for humans with this urinary issues.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you for the advice.

Cranberries - what a good idea, are they alright for mice?

Racingmouse, her urine was clear with no blood and she was peeing everywhere she walked (sometimes drips, sometimes more). This morning she actually seems much better so I'm hoping that whatever caused it has resolved itself.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Cranberry extract is best. The berries are bitter so mice may not eat them although it`s worth a try if a uti is suspected. Cranberries coat the bladder wall with a substance to prevent bacteria attaching to it. Eldery people need to drink at least a pint a day!

Sounds as though she has a weakness Ann but should just be a case of observing. I doubt much could be done for such a problem but if it continues or worsens, your vet might have an answer.


----------

